# Artifacts visible to me, but not to ATI Tool!?



## davemcs414 (Jan 13, 2006)

I just purchased an ATI X850 XT (AGP), and when I got home I set about testing and benchmarking.  The first thing I did after installing the newest catalyst 5.13 drivers was install ATITool 0.25 Beta 11.  I've had great success using ATITool in the past on my previous card, a 9800 Pro.  

 Anyway,  a strange occurance took place when I ran the first 'find max core' test.  It went all the way up to 580 Mhz without detecting ANY artifacts, and I started to see some weird yellow fuzzy-like border appear around the cube, so I aborted the test.  I checked the log afterwards and confirmed there were no reported artifacts. Also, I had temperature monitor reporting every 3 seconds and it never got above 63C.  

 What's up with that?  I've never seen any artifacts in ATITool other than white pixels, and I've never seen ATITool NOT see the artifacts when they're there.  

  Quick system specs-  Intel P4 2.4C @ 3.0Ghz on DFI Lanparty PRO875B.  1 Gig of Corsair 3200 DDR mem.  Win XP pro

 Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## greguar (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeh i'm having the exact same problem recently, getting all yellow dots and a yellow frame, but   ati tool says no errors found, they even come up at really low clock speeds


----------



## grazzhoppa (Jan 25, 2006)

You can change how ATItool handles the artifacts with the slider at the bottom of this screen






all the way to the left makes ATItool lower the clockspeed during the Find Max scans when _any_ artifact appears.  

The more you move it to the right, the more lenient ATItool will be in allowing the clock speed to go up or remain the same _even if artifacts appear_.


----------

